# To the men who answered my other post...



## toolate (Sep 22, 2009)

I deleted it bc it was alot of identifying info. Lon... hope you are right about that, and that would be the logical non straying reason, since she may have thought he was checking her out. I think when I saw that happen the past flashed into my mind about how he could have sex with any woman and I would never know... the thing he said to me soon after we married tainted my perspective.

He said he did not notice anything, so I will assume i was wrong and move on. I guess when you are looking for things based on things that have been threatened to you, you can easily misinterpret, especially when marriage had not been good for a long time. I also cannot judge if he did, that would be the pot calling the kettle black! If he did, and he is still here, then thats all I need to know. I will try not to read into things going forward.

yes, the comment was typed quickly so it meant to say, when I was straying, I never said no to him, and never took any time away from our time... sorry it came across scrambled.

Once again, Lon, your quick assessment is so helpful and grounding! Thanks for knocking logic in


----------

